# Help: When is the right time ti mate dogs



## SaBel (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi, My dog (female) is currently on her heat cycle. It was her 9th day today, we had her mated to one of those guys we know who agreed to stud our bitch, we started it on the 7th day and 8th day. Until now she is on her heat cycle (there is still blood), We wanted to make sure she gets pregnant, for the first and the last time. When is really the right time to stud a female dog?

How do I know it was a success or when will I know if she is pregnant, and how? Sorry for too many questions, i am new to this.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

Those dates are not usual ones for a successful mating.

May I suggest you invest in a book called "The book of the bitch"


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

People i know have used their bitches breeder as a mentor to help with good breeding practice, help with finding the right stud, parent health checks etc., etc., is this not an option.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Some bitches allow mating all through their seasons, some only stand at the right time and some stand at the wrong time. The only way to know is to progesterone test. It's a bit late for that now though.

I certainly hope your bitch and the stud have had all relevant health tests, hip scoring, any DNA tests.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

You are a bit early with those days. If you want to be random I would start on the 10th day - but your bitch should be telling you she is ready by flirting and flagging her tail. Does not necessarily mean she will conceive but is more likely to stand to be mated.

I take it from your post that you are just using 'any old dog from down the road' which is not the easiest or most sensible option and will get you totally slated on this forum.

It is more sensible to use an experience dog with an experienced owner or you bitch is quite likely to get hurt. I will keep away from the lecture that others will give you about using an untested dog and bitch as that is your choice.

Are you sure you really want pups. The risk of huge vets bills and a lot of work.

I meant to add that if you get her mated you can get her scanned - probably best to ask your vet at what stage they like to do it.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

SaBel said:


> Hi, My dog (female) is currently on her heat cycle. It was her 9th day today, we had her mated to one of those guys we know who agreed to stud our bitch, we started it on the 7th day and 8th day. Until now she is on her heat cycle (there is still blood), We wanted to make sure she gets pregnant, for the first and the last time. When is really the right time to stud a female dog?
> 
> How do I know it was a success or when will I know if she is pregnant, and how? Sorry for too many questions, i am new to this.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Oh dear, I can only say I hope she's not pregnant and that you stick around and read the plethora of information on this site BEFORE you think about doing this again. Sorry. Sounds as though you've just put two dogs together without any research - I think I'm gonna cry.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Totally agree with 8tansox



Blitz said:


> You are a bit early with those days. If you want to be random I would start on the 10th day - but your bitch should be telling you she is ready by flirting and flagging her tail. Does not necessarily mean she will conceive but is more likely to stand to be mated.


But did just want to say had we waited until day 10, quite likely we wouldn't have had any puppies.

===============

OP - I have to second the thought that she isn't in whelp - as it sounds like you have a LOT of research to do first.

What breed is your girl? what health tests has she had done? Can't you get an experienced mentor?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Sounds like a candidate for mismate


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

if you do not know the answers to these questions,then you should not be breeeding-Harsh but true


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

*When is the right time to mate dogs?*

Not necessarily in this order.

1) not before the bitch is at least 2 years old

2) when the bitch and the chosen dog have had and passed all the relevant health checks

3) when you can be confident you will be able to find good homes for any resulting puppies

4) when you can be sure you will have enough money to cover any emergency treatments (i.e. C-section should the bitch get into trouble)

5) when you can be sure you have all the time needed to do all the hard work raising puppies entails (weaning, cleaning, socialising etc.)

6) when you have thought about all this over and over again and are fully prepared, then may be the right time

Finally, why do you want to do it?


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

If you have to ask the question, you should not be breeding.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Hmmm.......strange that the op puts out a pretty blatantly obvious offensive post then sits back and watches all the replies while adding noooothing! 

Most likely viewing from under a bridge somewhere! I just don't buy it! :nonod:


----------



## Beverage (Mar 22, 2012)

Would you reply? Thing is with the best intentions you probably scared them off. It is rather rude to assume that someone is breeding u
nethically just because they aren't sure about which dates to mate. 

I don't think it's a wind up there are far easier ways to wind up...


----------



## SaBel (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi guys,

Thank you all for your reply. I am actually pretty sure I used the wrong date to breed my dog. Actually I do not want to breed my dog so i just tried. Too bad I may have chosen the wrong dates, and I haven't brought her to the Vet where they can check when is the right time to breed her. I followed the date the stud service said, but the other one did mention maybe 9th to 11th day. Thank you all for your quick answers.. She is still on her heat cycle. So probably do something or nothing about it.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

SaBel said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thank you all for your reply. I am actually pretty sure I used the wrong date to breed my dog. Actually I do not want to breed my dog so i just tried. Too bad I may have chosen the wrong dates, and I haven't brought her to the Vet where they can check when is the right time to breed her. I followed the date the stud service said, but the other one did mention maybe 9th to 11th day. Thank you all for your quick answers.. She is still on her heat cycle. *So probably do something or nothing about it*.


That's clear and decisive then!

You would be better off not putting her at risk of breeding from her, especially with so little knowledge. It is not always easy and cannot compare to a human pregnancy which are now pretty safe.


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

If you don't want to breed from her then why are you even trying???!! 

Even if you don't try again there is always a possibility she has taken with the matings you've done so I'd get her to a vet asap to get the mismate jab then book her in to be speyed - there are too many puppies about without someone who has no clue, and it seems doesn't really want puppies, adding to that number - you do realise it could cost you a fortune in vet bills if things go wrong and you could loose the bitch not to mention you could be stuck with an entire litter of puppies no-one wants!!!! - let me guess she's a staffy??!


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Beverage said:


> Would you reply? Thing is with the best intentions you probably scared them off. It is rather rude to assume that someone is breeding u
> nethically just because they aren't sure about which dates to mate.
> 
> I don't think it's a wind up there are far easier ways to wind up...


I can sympathise with people being unclear on mating days within a season - it can be a minefield for experienced breeders, never mind those starting out - some believe in using all the scientific tests available to them, others don't - I've done things both ways and I know going forward what I will be sticking with 

We have recently had a bitch to us and wowee - mixed messages didn't cover it  I will most definitely be returning to the science in future.

I think the difference is, most people would have an understanding of the breadth of options available before asking the question - when someone lacks even the most basic information, it can be easy to assume that their knowledge in other areas is lacking and that naturally starts to worry people 

I agree, I don't think it's a wind up either - in their introduction, the OP says they are expecting pups in around a month !



AlexArt said:


> If you don't want to breed from her then why are you even trying???!!


 yes - seems a bit odd


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Fake member/spammer.

She's just trying to advertise exercise bikes.

Hi everyone - Getting to know you - Mother and Baby

Oh look, shes trying for a baby on this forum


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

swarthy said:


> Totally agree with 8tansox
> 
> But did just want to say had we waited until day 10, quite likely we wouldn't have had any puppies.
> 
> ...


Well, yes I would agree with you. I had one that I mated from day 2 and that is the day she conceived. But then I knew what I was looking at, I would never suggest that as an option to someone else.


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

Nonnie said:


> Fake member/spammer.
> 
> She's just trying to advertise exercise bikes.
> 
> ...


Wonder what other forums she's spamming? Some people just need to get out more I guess.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Beverage said:


> Would you reply? Thing is with the best intentions you probably scared them off. It is rather rude to assume that someone is breeding u
> nethically just because they aren't sure about which dates to mate.
> 
> I don't think it's a wind up there are far easier ways to wind up...


if you don't know when to mate a bitch then don't bother. research and more research before even considering why and what breeding entails


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

dexter said:


> if you don't know when to mate a bitch then don't bother. research and more research before even considering why and what breeding entails


Agree and there's a very easy way to find out if you're not sure - it's called Google!


----------



## Beverage (Mar 22, 2012)

Given the OPs second post I retract what I said before. Its defo a fake poster...

I'm not sticking up for people that aren't sure or bad breeders. I'm just saying I would rather see someone able to ask a question on here without having their motives questioned aggressively. You could call posting on a dog forum 'research' after all.

If we aren't at least polite to these people how can we help them come around to our point of view?


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Beverage said:


> Given the OPs second post I retract what I said before. Its defo a fake poster...
> 
> I'm not sticking up for people that aren't sure or bad breeders. I'm just saying I would rather see someone able to ask a question on here without having their motives questioned aggressively. You could call posting on a dog forum 'research' after all.
> 
> If we aren't at least polite to these people how can we help them come around to our point of view?


Up to a point I agree, but surely better to be asking questions about when to mate a few months before the planned event rather than in the middle of the girls season?

The other thing which I have witnessed both from wannabe breeders and prospective puppy owners over far too many years on the forums is that quite often the "softly softly approach" for some reason seems to ellicit the "it will never happen to me" response - i.e. we can see the problems, but our dogs are healthy - when those of us with dogs with joint problems will often tell you that if we hadn't hipscored etc the dog we wouldn't have been any the wiser - similarly with eye conditions such as HC - a dog can be more than capable of having full unimpaired vision for many many years if not their entire life - but there is no guarantee any progeny they produce as a result of not being tested will be as lucky.


----------



## Beverage (Mar 22, 2012)

swarthy said:


> Up to a point I agree, but surely better to be asking questions about when to mate a few months before the planned event rather than in the middle of the girls season?
> 
> The other thing which I have witnessed both from wannabe breeders and prospective puppy owners over far too many years on the forums is that quite often the "softly softly approach" for some reason seems to ellicit the "it will never happen to me" response - i.e. we can see the problems, but our dogs are healthy - when those of us with dogs with joint problems will often tell you that if we hadn't hipscored etc the dog we wouldn't have been any the wiser - similarly with eye conditions such as HC - a dog can be more than capable of having full unimpaired vision for many many years if not their entire life - but there is no guarantee any progeny they produce as a result of not being tested will be as lucky.


I completely agree but if these people do come on here and post stupid questions etc being mean to them and attacking them as a group will simply cause them to go somewhere else. They will never come round to the point we are getting across. More importantly this may mean their pets suffer as a consequence.

I'm just pointing out that some people are just ignorant of what they are doing rather than stupid.

If the softy approach causes the 'it won't happen to us arguement then by all means give them both barrels 

I dunno I always picture my mum getting upset because of what the mean people on the internet said.


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

Ok, private investigator time.

She is a futurama fan who advertises backpacks: Hi everyone.. - Futurama Fan Forum

She is also an engineering assistant who advertises rattan furniture: hi everyone

Advertising her vacuum cleaners on this forum:hi everyone

Works for google here, and advertising safes: Hi everyone

I give up looking anymore. 
I just wonder if it actually drums up any business?


----------



## lottiewolf (Apr 21, 2012)

You can breed a dog when her bleeding goes yellow. 

i hope this helps. xx


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

AngelEyes92 said:


> Ok, private investigator time.
> 
> She is a futurama fan who advertises backpacks: Hi everyone.. - Futurama Fan Forum
> 
> ...


All the posts have been posted around the same time. She either has a lot going on in her life atm or she has very little.


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm guessing it's the latter.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

lottiewolf said:


> You can breed a dog when her bleeding goes yellow.
> 
> i hope this helps. xx


I picked up on this in case there are other people looking for information - if only life was so straightforward.

SOME bitches do change to a straw coloured discharge when they are ready for mating, but other bitches quite happily bleed straight through their season, and some bitches you will see absolutely no discharge.

A friends bitch if she didn't have 3 entire boys, she would be lucky to even know she was in season, she barely swells and are lucky if they see one days bleeding - but judging by her boys behaviour when she is in season and ready for mating are blatantly obvious to the household - similarly, I have a bitch here who barely swells and hardly bleeds.


----------



## Bullymastiff (May 6, 2010)

The right time would be never for you, or indeed anyone who does no research before going ahead! : Troll!


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Malmum said:


> Hmmm.......strange that the op puts out a pretty blatantly obvious offensive post then sits back and watches all the replies while adding noooothing!
> 
> Most likely viewing from under a bridge somewhere! I just don't buy it! :nonod:


ha ha totally agree ha ha read the post again (((( Quote:we had her mated to *one of those guys we know *who agreed to stud our bitch,?)))) WHAT How many were there and A Guy agreed to stud her ??? Did'nt they use a DOG????

If it is genuine its very naive and shouts Stupidity... No mention of her girls name it's just BITCH... no mention of the breed...No concerns about anything.. just can't wait to see if she's in pup. Words fail me.


----------

